# iotop with 2.6.38? CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING req'd not avail

## jeffk

I'd like to use iotop with kernel 2.6.38 on ~amd64. I think I have the available kernel options set correctly, but one iotop expects is not available: CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING.

```
$ grep -e "TASK\|ACCOUNT" kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r1 

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_TASK_XACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC is not set

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HUNG_TASK_PANIC_VALUE=0
```

Any ideas, or am I blocked until iotop upstream has a release supporting newer kernels?

Thanks.

----------

## msalerno

When you are in the "make menuconfig" menu, you can search the same you do in vi,less or more.  Press the "/" forward slash and enter your search term.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING:
> 
> Collect information on the number of bytes of storage I/O which this
> 
> task has caused.
> ...

 

----------

